# What is your education level and what kind of degree do you hold?



## greenpearl92 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am curious about the education level of people on Yahoo answers, especially in the business section. Would you please tell me your education level and the type of degree you hold. 
For example, I have a Bachelor of Sceience in Business Administration with an emphasis in Strategic management and I am almost finished (March 2008) with my MBA. I am just curious to see how many people hold college or graduate degrees


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I think you posted in the wrong forum...ask in skybar....


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It's a spambot.


----------



## webdaksh123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello dear,

I hope you are do well,

Please go on suitable forum


----------



## htddubai (Nov 6, 2012)

*Education*

Is it necessary to mention


----------



## Wowrist (Nov 7, 2012)

I think most are educated here


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

spambots.. spambots everywhere..


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

spambots everywhere indeed. still interesting. this is relevant: http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/skyscrapercity.com

look on audience:

the average person on here went to Graduate School, is male between 18 and 34 years old and has no children :lol:


----------

